# Self loading salt spreader



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Since no one has replied to my questions about a Herd ,Scoop & Spread, self loading skid steer salt spreader.

Anyone have or use a Bobcat #HS8 self loading salt spreader, for skid steers?

Thanks,
bluejlandscaper


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope have not, but I have used the Normand SCR on our Kubota compact 520 loader. http://www.cienormand.com/anglais/spreader_scr.htm


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

bluejlandscaper;1729915 said:


> Since no one has replied to my questions about a Herd ,Scoop & Spread, self loading skid steer salt spreader.
> 
> Anyone have or use a Bobcat #HS8 self loading salt spreader, for skid steers?
> 
> ...


What are you trying to do? They're expensive for what they are


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1730016 said:


> What are you trying to do? They're expensive for what they are


I want to use it on one site, that I have a dedicated NH 45HP tractor for plowing with 8" Pro-Tec skid steer mount pusher. Tractor already has remote hydraulics Right now we have been using a Vicon 3pt rear spreader. to salt ocassionally, only when needed. Have to shovel salt into the spreader, after 2 loads gets to be a PITA. I saw the Herd model at a the New York State Farm show, last February. The distributor sold one in the Albany, NY area. I wanted to contact the the end user to see how it works and if they like it or not, but dealer would not give me the name. According to the manufacturer Kasko Co. They are very popular in the mid-west, especially in Indiana, where they are manufactured. They claim to sell about 100 units each year. They are also used to top dress lawns with sand too.

I found out about the BobCat unit. I talked with the dealer. yesterday. They have sold a couple units to a local college and they are very satisfied with their performance. The dealer is setting up an appointment with the college , to see the unit in action, at the college. I am eagerly awaiting to see the unit working. They use it in parking lots and according to the supervisor of maintenance, work much better than loading salt in a spreader mounted on a truck for the college. They have two units mounted on BobCat skid steers. They plow and snowblow with the skid steers, then change to the self loading spreaders to salt.

As far as cost goes they run about $3500.00, about the same as a truck mounted spreader.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

My concern would be Thats a lot of weight for your loader arms. 

It might be more economical to have a truck come by when Youre done. Thats what we do when a sub doesn't have a spreader


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Went to the college to get a demo of the BobCat #HS8 self loading spreader, with the BobCat salesman. I was very impressed with the unit. They had it attached to a BobCat, skid steer. Worked very well spreading salt. The college is very happy with the two units they got. They bought them last year, and they work great at salting, smaller areas. They have large truck spreader too, with an 8 yd capacity and a smaller Western, PTO mount, on a John Deere tractor for sidewalk work, but the BobCat units do a lot of salting work.
The dealer is trying to find a unit at another dealer in NY State. If not BobCat will ship from the North Dakota, warehouse. It will take about a week to get here, as BobCat has their own trucking fleet and make weekly equipment deliveries to the dealers in NY State.
I see no problem using the spreader on my NH tractor and I'm sure I will be very happy with the results.

bluejlandscaper


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Sandpiper makes them for Bobcat, then of course Bobcat marks them up substantially.
http://www.sandpiperspreader.com/features.php


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is another one http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid-Steer-Material-Spreaders-s/21.htm


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Greensway;1732865 said:


> Sandpiper makes them for Bobcat, then of course Bobcat marks them up substantially.
> http://www.sandpiperspreader.com/features.php


Thanks for the tip. Checked with the Sandpiper manufacturer, got the dealers name for my area. Got a price from them only $95.00 less, from the Bob Cat dealers price. The other dealer is over 30 miles away and the BobCat is 4 miles away. 
Bob Cat dealer found one at a dealer in PA. They are swapping skidsteers with that dealer and will bring back my spreader on the same load, later this week. No extra charge for freight.


----------



## Swede (Mar 11, 2013)

Why not get one and put on the back. Sweden is full of them, plow and spread at the same time.


----------

